# ADA 60f lighting ?



## Deano3 (15 Oct 2012)

Hi all i am new to this and trying to find out what lighting to  use for my aquarium i have on order ada 60f, i plan on a iwagumi style awuarium as i want a nice carpet and i will be using co2, its a shallow tank but dont have a clue what lighting to use LED or tubes, was meant to be getting a t5 glo light from a friend but dont think i am anymore so anyhelp or links to help would be great

thanks Dean


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

I wouldn't use more than 2xT5HO and id hang it above the tank so I can change the light intensity by lowering or raising it. Even one T5HO would be good. As long as your ferts, co2 and flow are all good it should be fine.


----------



## foxfish (16 Oct 2012)

I agree, two T5s the length of the tank is a very tried & tested method that works very well but, if you dont have anyway of adjusting the light (ie a hood on the tank) then one T5 or two T8s would most likely work ok.....
You could probably use all sorts of lighting methods as it is the C02 that is more important to get right but, T5s are a very good bet


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Heck even of you have a hood, buy 2x T5 end caps, a T5HO dimmable ballast, lots of wire and a dimmer switch. Build you own custom lighting to fit into the hood. If the lighting is too much just dial it down


----------



## Deano3 (16 Oct 2012)

are LEDs no good ? going to see if my mate can stilll give me the hagen glo light unit with 2 t5 bulbs , will i have to hang it from celing exactly what type of rope is there any vids or pics etc oon how to go about this,

thanks a lot for replys
Dean


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

There are many good led systems out there but they come with a very high price. T5HO is probably the best value for money option. Hanging can be done many ways but they will almost all require a bit of DIY. Wire hanging cables can be bought on eBay for £10 from HK. You may have to modify the might unit to fit them. They can be mounted to the ceiling or you could build/buy an arm that attaches to either the wall or your stand.


----------



## Deano3 (6 Nov 2012)

were do i find the wire hanging cables what is HK i now have a aquarium stand from IKEA very strong small booksheft type of thing, now need to find way to mount the light unit dont think want to drill into celing so maybe pipes attatched to aquarium stand or brackets on the wall with hanging wire what do you think is best and any info on hanging wire would be great

Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (8 Nov 2012)

anyone ?


----------



## hinch (8 Nov 2012)

HK = hongkong search on ebay for light suspension kit. you can also buy them from all pond solutions though more expensive


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2012)

Found one on eBay with a day left in uk it says flat surface suspension kit looks like 4 cables and 4 bits to put into ceiling, how do I know if it will hook onto light or can you make the fit ? Thanks Dean


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Nov 2012)

depends what the lighting unit is, but most people D.I.Y it.


----------



## Deano3 (9 Nov 2012)

the light unit is hagen glo light unit t5 with 2 bulbs, this is the kit i was talking about you think i could get it to fit without too much hassle http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121011717226? ... 1423.l2649

thanks Dean it has 2 hooks on top to hang from


----------



## Deano3 (13 Nov 2012)

i purchased the kit http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121011717226? ... 1423.l2649
i have recieved it and know that the end without a crimped metal bit feeds into the end pieces to tighten up but not sure how to fit to light unit loops any one any ides also what do you think is best fitting from wall brackets ?or hang from celing ? not sure fancy drilling holes into kitchen ceeling lol

thanks dean


----------

